# jobs



## jay5858 (Feb 6, 2012)

my daughter Kerrie who teaches english to foreign students in the UK is contemplating teaching the same in spain, she has worked in madrid but found it very expensive and is looking either in the costa blanca region or costa del sol, can anyone give her any ideas of which is the best area for this kind of work and the easiest way to go about it, thank you, all feedback will be very welcomed


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Judging by your previous posts, you're aware of the grim employment situation in Spain. You also need to know that to become a resident in Spain now you need to prove an adequate income and healthcare cover.

So the best thing to do is maybe for your daughter to make contact with those she worked with in Madrid or simply e-mail language schools in the other areas to see if they have anything to offer???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jay5858 said:


> my daughter Kerrie who teaches english to foreign students in the UK is contemplating teaching the same in spain, she has worked in madrid but found it very expensive and is looking either in the costa blanca region or costa del sol, can anyone give her any ideas of which is the best area for this kind of work and the easiest way to go about it, thank you, all feedback will be very welcomed


hi - I can only speak for my town on the Costa Blanca

up until a few years ago there were probably half a dozen thriving language academies in the town - now there is one which as far as I know is struggling - the others have all closed down - there just wasn't enough work to go around

when they were open they paid about 10€ an hour & you would have been lucky to get enough hours to feed yourself tbh - I worked for one of them until it closed. The one surviving language school offered me less an hour & less hours 

What qualifications does your daughter have? If she has a teaching degree as opposed to a tefl-type certificate she should contact the International schools - there are lots in Spain- - here's a link which might help Welcome to Nabss | Nabss

if not, then she'd be best heading for a city


----------



## jay5858 (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks for your quick response to my question, the problem is the only money she will have is what she will earn in spain, my wife and myself would also like to go over probably next year and our funding will be with the sale of our bungalow in wales, we may have to use another thread to go into all the questions we will need to ask, maybe one solution is that it might be easier to live with us while she is working there, it seems quite complicated moving within the EU for a permanent residency but the more we ask the easier it will become (hopefully)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jay5858 said:


> thanks for your quick response to my question, the problem is the only money she will have is what she will earn in spain, my wife and myself would also like to go over probably next year and our funding will be with the sale of our bungalow in wales, we may have to use another thread to go into all the questions we will need to ask, maybe one solution is that it might be easier to live with us while she is working there, it seems quite complicated moving within the EU for a permanent residency but the more we ask the easier it will become (hopefully)


it really isn't complicated - you just have to prove that you can support yourself financially & that you have healthcare provision - & as an adult your daughter would I believe be considered as an individual as opposed to a dependant of yours

however - we did have another member post recently that she only had to show a bank balance of 5000€ & healthcare provision - so that's not a huge amount

if your daughter has enough NI contributions in the UK she can get an S1 form which would take care of the healthcare requirement


----------



## jay5858 (Feb 6, 2012)

judging by what you have said then maybe it would be easier for me and my wife to rent over there for say 2-3 months and go from there with residency/healthcare etc the main thing we are worried about is transfering money either to a spanish bank or via international post office, with the euro being so volatile at the moment we wouldnt like to end up with less money than we put in, to be honest I think I would have to be on here for a couple of hours to learn from ex pats already there who know the ins and outs of what its all about, anybody got 2 days to spare? only joking but the more help we get the better, by the way me and my wife are due for retirement in 7 years if thats any help


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

jay5858 said:


> judging by what you have said then maybe it would be easier for me and my wife to rent over there for say 2-3 months and go from there with residency/healthcare etc the main thing we are worried about is transfering money either to a spanish bank or via international post office, with the euro being so volatile at the moment we wouldnt like to end up with less money than we put in, to be honest I think I would have to be on here for a couple of hours to learn from ex pats already there who know the ins and outs of what its all about, anybody got 2 days to spare? only joking but the more help we get the better, by the way me and my wife are due for retirement in 7 years if thats any help


Hi and welcome

We are not in spain yet but plan to move out end of 2013 when i take retirement from my NHS job. 
I have been educating myself on the way forward and basically if you are below state pension age it appears to me that

a - You need to show income to support yourself - that income seems to vary from thread to thread we will be showing this by my pension income and funds in the bank

b Healthcare cover - if you are working in the UK and paying NI you are covered for the first 2 years - you will then either have to pay private medical insurance or direct to the spanish government -?240£ pm ????? not sure if this is pp but someone else will know -

If you are retiring in 7 years what will you be doing in spain or will you be - like us retiring early


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> We are not in spain yet but plan to move out end of 2013 when i take retirement from my NHS job.
> I have been educating myself on the way forward and basically if you are below state pension age it appears to me that
> ...


you mean the _autónomo _payment.......

actually its a bit more than that now - at least 250 something a month or even 260 - I actually pay over 270€ a month

it's not really 'paying for healthcare' - it's the National Insurance payment that you make if you are self-employed - & you actually DO have to have a business & produce invoices complete with clients' NIE/NIF numbers

you pay tax on top of that

it _does _entitle you & your dependants to state healthcare though - & a pension when you reach retirement age


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you mean the _autónomo _payment.......
> 
> actually its a bit more than that now - at least 250 something a month or even 260 - I actually pay over 270€ a month
> 
> ...


Thanks Xabiachica

is that PP.? Does this depend on how much income you earn ie - if you have holiday lets for 10 weeks a year or do you pay this whatever. Do you pay this if you have provate health cover.... bet you wish you had not said anything now LOL:boxing: this is where I start to become nice but dim tim. I am presuming as with most countries there is a tax allowance before paying Spanish NI and Tax?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

cambio said:


> Thanks Xabiachica
> 
> is that PP.? Does this depend on how much income you earn ie - if you have holiday lets for 10 weeks a year or do you pay this whatever. Do you pay this if you have provate health cover.... bet you wish you had not said anything now LOL:boxing: this is where I start to become nice but dim tim. I am presuming as with most countries there is a tax allowance before paying Spanish NI and Tax?


it's per person working - so if more than one of you is working & registered as autónomo then you both pay

with most couples only 1 works if it's one job - then the spouse is registered as a dependant

it doesn't matter how much you earn - you pay right from the start even if you don't earn enough to cover it

you can take a holiday - for instance I 'signed off' for a bit in the summer when I wasn't working - I think you can do this for 3 months in a year - for sure you can do it for 2

I don't think you can do it though if you're earning from letting your own property - snikpoh who posts here would know more - he has various properties which he lets & he was told he couldn't register as autónomo - letting your property is apparently not a 'job'.....

if you are self-employed & therefore entitled to state healthcare I don't see why you would need to pay for private healthcare too


----------



## jay5858 (Feb 6, 2012)

we plan to retire early and live off our savings plus the money our daughter will be earning, the job situation in wales where we live seems as bad as it is in spain, so I havnt worked here for 2 years now, I might be grasping at straws a bit but I would prefer to live in a warmer and cleaner country and hope the economy picks up a bit in the next few years, there is so much to think about and we hope we will be doing the right thing in the long run


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jay5858 said:


> we plan to retire early and live off our savings plus the money our daughter will be earning, the job situation in wales where we live seems as bad as it is in spain, so I havnt worked here for 2 years now, I might be grasping at straws a bit but I would prefer to live in a warmer and cleaner country and hope the economy picks up a bit in the next few years, there is so much to think about and we hope we will be doing the right thing in the long run


 The trouble is that you at least could receive benefits in the UK - you wont get a bean in Spain and sadly many spanish dont either which does compound the work problem. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jay5858 said:


> we plan to retire early and live off our savings plus the money our daughter will be earning, the job situation in wales where we live seems as bad as it is in spain, so I havnt worked here for 2 years now, I might be grasping at straws a bit but I would prefer to live in a warmer and cleaner country and hope the economy picks up a bit in the next few years, there is so much to think about and we hope we will be doing the right thing in the long run


It's good that you will have savings to live off - & I really hope your daughter manages to get work to help out

you need to know though that where Wales has about 10% unemployment, it's about 25% in Spain

I realise it might be higher than that in your local area - but in parts of Spain it's more like 40 % 

and it's not likely to improve in the short term


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> It's good that you will have savings to live off - & I really hope your daughter manages to get work to help out
> 
> you need to know though that where Wales has about 10% unemployment, it's about 25% in Spain
> 
> ...


I think these figures are now worse - I read recently that the average unemployment in Spain is nearing 33% and for the under 25's is well over 50%


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I think these figures are now worse - I read recently that the average unemployment in Spain is nearing 33% and for the under 25's is well over 50%


I hadn't checked recently - but equally hadn't seen anything with scary figures like that jumping out at me!!

I've had a bit of a google & can find references that the 33% is certainly expected at some point next year - but this is the most recent (English) report that I can find 

BBC News - Eurozone unemployment at fresh high



> The highest unemployment rate was recorded in Spain, where 25.1% of the workforce is out of a job, and the lowest of 4.5% was recorded in Austria............................................................
> Youth unemployment remains a particular concern, with the rate among under-25s hitting 22.8% across the eurozone, and 52.9% in Spain.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I hadn't checked recently - but equally hadn't seen anything with scary figures like that jumping out at me!!
> 
> I've had a bit of a google & can find references that the 33% is certainly expected at some point next year - but this is the most recent (English) report that I can find
> 
> BBC News - Eurozone unemployment at fresh high


its all so scary and so sad for all those trying to make a living especailly the young with families. Only this morning, as my husband and I perused over the map of Spain....trying to narrow down regions to look at....we were saying that although young at 55 never have we felt so grateful to be able to retire early. Whilst the old NHS pension is not exactly gold plated - do not believe the press - it is enough along with the proceeds from the house - to be able to give us the opportunity to go to Spain and try a life their. We may need to top that up with rental, but that would be a bonus. I would not want to be young with kids now for all the tea in china.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

It's weird, we have so much work we are exhausted!! The language school where we work cannot find native English teachers, I guess it is because they are not on the coast!!


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

My next door neighbour works for social security in Toledo and she has informed me that new claims for dependency payments are not accepted as from September 1st as part of the austerity measures.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> My next door neighbour works for social security in Toledo and she has informed me that new claims for *dependency payments *are not accepted as from September 1st as part of the austerity measures.


are you talking about registering for healthcare as a dependant of someone else?

do you mean that if a pensioner registers their spouse won't be able to if under pension age? They'd have to register in their own right :confused2:


if so, presumably this is only for new residents? 

as we've seen, those legally & fiscally resident before April 24th CAN now get free healthcare


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

sorry, this rule does not apply if you are of pensionable age, so she says.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> sorry, this rule does not apply if you are of pensionable age, so she says.


:confused2:

so who does it apply to?

if you're a pensioner you get the healthcare - afaik only spouses, parejas de hecho & children can be registered as dependants for healthcare anyway 

are you saying that if someone now gets a job/starts paying _autónomo _they can no longer register their spouse as a dependant? 

As I said - ALL legal & fiscal residents who were registered before April 24th can now get healthcare in their own right - so does it only apply to new residents?


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

She says that is exactly the case.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trubrit said:


> She says that is exactly the case.


so just new residents then............


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

I will "enterrogate" her again


----------

